# blonde to brunette!



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Nov 20, 2008)

Heh so I've been a blondie alllll my life... and needed some change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








what do you guys think?


----------



## Moxy (Nov 20, 2008)

Got any "before" pictures? I like it, you've picked a lovely warm brown colour.


----------



## Holly (Nov 20, 2008)

I like the color a lot, and your eyes are gorrrgeous! Got a before pic?


----------



## frocher (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't know about blonde, but you make a drop dead gorgeous brunette.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 20, 2008)

You are beautiful...the dark hair looks great with your eyes.


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Nov 20, 2008)

oh my.. i thought i posted it, sorry :O
here:


----------



## Moxy (Nov 20, 2008)

You look gorgeous with both colours


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 20, 2008)

I think you are GORGEOUS as a brunette!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Nov 20, 2008)

the brunette is STUNNING on you, it really brings out your eyes!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 20, 2008)

What a good idea to go brunette! It looks amazing on you and really makes your eyes pop. Very Megan Fox-y lol


----------



## happy1234 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeahhh welcome to the brunette gang!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just gone from Blonde to Brunette and its the best thing I ever did.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 20, 2008)

You look AMAZING as a brunette! I really love the color too it's so pretty...I like it a lot better than the blonde...and usually I'm the opposite ...


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 21, 2008)

brunette looks great with ur eyes


----------



## rosasola1 (Nov 21, 2008)

you deff look more exotic with brown hair, your eyes are FLIPPING GORGEOUS!! yes i am yelling... they are that pretty lol.

To me exotic beauty is the most beautiful of all


----------



## RoseyPosey (Nov 21, 2008)

WOW it looks GREAT! the blonde looked good too, but the brown is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Brie (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks lovely, makes your eyes stand out!!!


----------



## LRG (Nov 24, 2008)

wow! it looks great.  did you get it done at the salon?? if not, what shade did you use?


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 10, 2008)

I love the brown makes your eyes pop!


----------



## Jessica0984 (Dec 16, 2008)

I think the brunette color suits you very well. You look great.


----------



## macosophy (Dec 16, 2008)

you might want to consider being a brunette for a while, it's just too pretty.


----------



## Miss.FlirtyDiva (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree with everyone, your eyes and new hair color is stunning!


----------



## fillintheblank (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, the brown hair looks GREAT with your eyes and skin!


----------

